# Chaos Space Wolves?



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

A friend of mine is selling me a bunch of his old Chaos Marine stuff that he no longer uses, and he's decided to throw in 50+ old school Space Wolves just because he wants to get rid of them and he's just awesome like that. While they'd be pretty easy to just convert into some sort of Chaos Marines, I was wondering if there was any kind of fluff I could use to try and have mine be some sort of corrupted bunch of Space Wolves.

I read something about their only real splinter chapter, the Wolf Brothers, being disbanded due to severe mutation, but I'm not sure if that really means they'd turn to Chaos or not, especially with the 13th Great Company spending so much time in the Eye of Terror and still managing to tell Chaos to f**k off.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's the Skyrar's Black Wolves , chaos marines who dwell in the same sector as the SWs, and believed to be renegade SWs. There are also rogue SWs in Huron Blackheart's forces.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Well you could easily create your own Chaos Warband based around a few renegade Space Wolves. To my knowledge there is only one suspected Renegade Space Wolf force that is mentioned in the background, and they are _Skyrar's Black Wolves_ as _Khorne's Fist_ said.

But if your not feeling that, just create your own.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

All what is said is true so far. I can say, Space Wolves make an excellent conversion army. I was thinking about making them myself, and dedicating them to Khorne, which wouldn't be that far of a toss.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't forget the "several" that defected to Huron, too.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

In the current CSM dex there is a Paint Scheme on a Chaos Warband called the Dark Wolves, spoted near Fenris no less.


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

Right now I run my army pretty Undivided. I usually use either Khorne or Nurgle dedicated Terminators, Obliterators, and I generally use Plague Marines and Noise Marines... that might be a little weird for a Space Wolves offshoot.

Of course, the Sonic Blasters could be Howl Guns or something, made to sound like wolves, and the Initiative bonus fits in with real-world wolves. I'm not sure what to do about the Plague Marines... maybe they could be mutated by their unstable geneseed or something, somewhere between Marine and Wulfen and some sort of Chaos-enduced mutation...?

On the thought of using noise marines, how does Warp Howlers sound for a chapter name?


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you have an excellent CSM warband in the making!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well Space Wolves do look feral so i'd make them into Khorne Berzerkers, their feral appearance is perfect for them. Well actually i'd put them in front of some Thousand Son models, like they are about to die :wink:.


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

I think Warp Howlers sounds awesome for a Chaos Warband, do you have any idea yet about a kick-ass colour scheme ?


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

Fluff-wise I know berserkers are probably the way to go, but I'm trying to fit them into what I already use. Besides, that's too predictable. :so_happy:

I was mulling it around in my head... for storyline purposes, would it make sense if they were a band created by either Fabius Bile or the Thousand Sons collecting the Canis Helix from fallen Space Wolves and experimenting with it, rather than simply corrupted Space Wolves? It probably wasn't a ton all at once, maybe a few bodies they managed to take here and there from a large number of skirmishes over a century or two. That seems like it would make them more likely to use the Chaos-specific stuff I like to field (Obliterators, Defilers, etc.) It also might be a little more interesting to write about...

I'm terrible at painting, so I bribed my roommate to do it for Chipotle. He's already painted one of my Terminators as a preview and it looks pretty good, but that was before I thought of the whole Warp Howlers thing. It still looks pretty good though, unfortunately I can't get a picture onto my computer very easily.

It's half burgundy, half this tan-like color, split vertically down the middle, both with black trim around them. It sounds weird but it actually turns out pretty sweet.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds good, Go for it. I like the suggested backstory and the colors. Should look good on the table.


----------

